# Hen seriously egg bound



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

This is the 5th time in my hen Lilas life that she has been egg bound. She is a 2 year old production red. Each time she had become egg bound I gave her a warm bath and calcium. Yesterday night I was unable to give her her warm bath so I just gave her a good amount of calcium. 

Today she seems worse and strains when I pick her up to move her to a quiet place to help her lay her egg. I gave her a warm bath for 10-15 minutes and moved her into the roosting area and closed it up to keep her in to focus on her egg. One of my other hens was in there though making a whole lotta notice so I moved her to a home made area, that failed as well as it was way to hot in that area. (Each time I picked her up or tried she wheezes and tightens up her body so I don't know if the warm water helped or not...?) than I moved her to an old animal holder box thing that I've used in the past. How else can I help her? She's been egg bound for maybe 2-3 days now, she has been panting that long as well. 

Sorry about it being so confusing, I'm really worried about her, I lost a hen a few days ago from infection and I really don't want to loose another.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Adding D3 to the calcium will help her absorb the calcium better. 

I suspect this will be an ongoing thing with her and that at some point there will be nothing you can do short of spaying. 

If there is a fully formed egg in her abdomen you should be able to feel it. You can try gently pushing it downwards to see if you can get it moving.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

My vet has me give calcium gluconate 50 mg per per pound twice a day. She also has me give fluids subcutaneously twice a day as well as placing them in a warm bathroom full of steam. This seems much less stressful to the bird than bathing. Any chance you can take her to a vet? Is she still pooping?


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

I don't know if she's still pooping, after I gave her a bath I saw a relatively new poop stuck in her feathers, I don't know how long it's been there. 

I don't know if I'd be able to take her to the vet. I may be able to tomorrow. Do you think she'll be ok tomorrow after noon or evening or would it be too late?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

In the interim, an egg being stuck so long must be seriously glued to the sides. I would put a glove on and if you can feel the egg, get some oil (any kind) and keep putting oil on your finger and try to work the sides off the egg. I did one like that and it took a good 45 minutes to work the skin sides off the egg. Let her rest from it every 5 minutes.


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

I just tried that. She didn't really like it so it was hard to feel for an egg or get my finger far enough to feel for one. My finger was in about half an inch or so. I rubbed some Vaseline on her vent and some on the inside.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've stuck my finger in up to the knuckle to get to an egg. My hen had an egg stuck pretty high. Maybe the vet knows something better.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Actually, continued warm water soaks work best if in fact a hen is eggbound. The warm water eases pain and relaxes tightened/tense internal muscles allowing the egg to gradually move through the reproductive system. Gently massaging the hens underside front to rear while soaking helps move the egg along. Most of the time hens enjoy the warm water soaks due to pain relief and even doze off. There could be two or more eggs stuck which may compound the situation, causing egg impactation especially after a couple of days. There's no treatment or cure for egg impactation.
Egg impactation wouldnt surprise me in this instance, particularly with sex links.


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

Are Production Reds sex links? I'll soak her again and see if it comes out


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

These pictures might help you visualize where they egg should be:


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks for the pictures. The last one helps a lot, I think it WAS stuck in uterus area. She isn't egg bound anymore!  she is acting less lethargic, and is eating and drinking. I found a half eaten thin egg shell under where she slept. I thought one of my hens may have pushed it out of the nesting area and onto there to eat it but Lila has sticky egg around her belly, she's eating it off

Her belly is still swollen though and she's still panting but is less lethargic so what do you think? The last few times she's been egg bound she was still a little swollen afterwards


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Wyandotter said:


> Thanks for the pictures. The last one helps a lot, I think it WAS stuck in uterus area. She isn't egg bound anymore!  she is acting less lethargic, and is eating and drinking. I found a half eaten thin egg shell under where she slept. I thought one of my hens may have pushed it out of the nesting area and onto there to eat it but Lila has sticky egg around her belly, she's eating it off
> 
> Her belly is still swollen though and she's still panting but is less lethargic so what do you think? The last few times she's been egg bound she was still a little swollen afterwards


She might have something else causing the swelling, which will make it harder to breath, and harder to pass eggs. Might be a good idea to consult with your vet and see if you can figure out what the swelling is from. The vet could also show you how to give fluids, which might help if it happens again.


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

Do you Have an idea what could be causing this. She does wheeze when I hold her when she trys to fly back on the ground. 
Do you know of any anti swelling meds, sorry for all the questions I know I should be calling my bet to ask them but they are closed right now.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would call the vet when they're open. She's been in a lot of pain for some days now.


----------

